# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Αυγό- αυγοτροφή

## billakos

Αυτήν την εποχή που είμαστε στην πτερόρροια, πόσο συχνά πρέπει να δίνουμε βραστό αυγό?
Μια φορά την εβδομάδα είναι οκ?
Και κάτι ακόμα, αν δίνουμε αυγό βραστό (με το τσόφλι) π.χ. μια φορά την εβδομάδα, μπορούμε
να δίνουμε και αυγοτροφή είτε δικής μας παραγωγής, (σπιτικής) είτε του εμπορίου? Αν ναι, πόσο
συχνά?

----------


## geog87

η αυγοτροφη πρεπει να υπαρχει καθημερινα μεσα στο κλουβι!!!εγω αυγο βραστο δινω μερα παρα μερα!

----------


## billakos

> η αυγοτροφη πρεπει να υπαρχει καθημερινα μεσα στο κλουβι!!!εγω αυγο βραστο δινω μερα παρα μερα!


Τόσο συχνά Γιώργο? Αυτό το κάνεις τώρα στην πτερόροια ή πάντα?

----------


## geog87

> Τόσο συχνά Γιώργο? Αυτό το κάνεις τώρα στην πτερόροια ή πάντα?


τωρα κανω αυτο που περναμε πτεροροια!τον υπολοιπο καιρο παλι εχω αυγοτροφη καθε μερα...κ αυγο βραστο 2 φορες την βδομαδα!

----------


## jk21

*Πτερόρροια**Η διατροφή στην περίοδο της πτερόρροιας*δες αυτα και θα καταλαβεις γιατι ειναι καθημερινη η αναγκαιοτητα αυγου .μαζι με καποιους συγκεκριμενους σπορους που ειναι οι μονοι που εχουν σε επαρκη (για τις τεραστιες αναγκες της περιοδου )   ποσοτητα θειουχα αμινοξεα ,βασικα για την δομη των κυτταρων του φτερωματος ,ειναι πληρως αναγκαιο

εγω ετοιμη αυγοτροφη δεν δινω .αν δινει σπιτικη μεσω καποιας απο τις συνταγες που εχω ανεβασει  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...86%CE%AE%CF%82  ειναι ολες υπολογισμενες για να δινουν επαρκεια πρωτεινης καποιες με προσθηκη και φρεσκοβρασμενου αυγου ,καποιες οχι (πχ αυγοψωμο 2  )

----------


## 11panos04

Περιοδο πτερορροια,αυγοτροφη καθημερινα,περιοδο συντηρησης μειωνεται σε 3 φορες τη βδομαδα.Το αυγο ειναι προαιρετικο.

Φιλικα

----------


## Gardelius

Billy, καθε μερα...και εχω το καφαλι μου ησυχο!!! Ειναι  το αγαπημενο τους σε περιοδο πτερορροιας και μη.. :Character0005:

----------


## panos70

Το αυγο το δινουμε 3-4 φορες την εβδομαδα σε περοιοδο πτεροροιας και αυγοτροφη (συσκευασμενη η φτιαχτη ποτε χυμα) καθε μερα αν εχεις αρκετα πουλακια αν εχεις ενα δυο καθε μερα μονο αυγουλακι,τον υπολοιπο καιρο πλην την περοιοδο του ζευγαρωματος αυγο μια δυο φορες την εβομαδα ειναι υπεραρκετο και δυο φορες αυγοτροφη.....αυγο και αυγοτροφη να τα δινεις συνχρωνος για να μην παχυνουν αν τα δινεις καθε μερα εναλαξ, λογο οτι ειναι παχυντικα το αυγο και η αυγοτροφη

----------


## billakos

> *Πτερόρροια*
> 
> *Η διατροφή στην περίοδο της πτερόρροιας*
> 
> 
> δες αυτα και θα καταλαβεις γιατι ειναι καθημερινη η αναγκαιοτητα αυγου .μαζι με καποιους συγκεκριμενους σπορους που ειναι οι μονοι που εχουν σε επαρκη (για τις τεραστιες αναγκες της περιοδου )   ποσοτητα θειουχα αμινοξεα ,βασικα για την δομη των κυτταρων του φτερωματος ,ειναι πληρως αναγκαιο
> 
> εγω ετοιμη αυγοτροφη δεν δινω .αν δινει σπιτικη μεσω καποιας απο τις συνταγες που εχω ανεβασει  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...86%CE%AE%CF%82  ειναι ολες υπολογισμενες για να δινουν επαρκεια πρωτεινης καποιες με προσθηκη και φρεσκοβρασμενου αυγου ,καποιες οχι (πχ αυγοψωμο 2  )


 Δημήτρη, μέχρι να φτιάξω μια σπιτική, πήρα μια έτοιμη για να περάσω μερικές μέρες.
Παναγιώτη, Ηλία, θα το εφαρμόσω για να εχω και γω το κεφάλι μου" ήσυχο"...
Παναγιώτη (panos 70) εννοείς οτι την μέρα που θα δίνω αυγό βραστό συγχρόνως να δίνω και αυγοτροφή?

----------


## panos70

Ναι αυτο εννοω σε περοιοδο συντηρησεις να τα δινεις μαζι,την αυγοτροφη ολη τη μερα και το αυγο 4-5 ωρες, δυο φορες την εβδομαδα αρκει

----------


## 11panos04

Πηρες ξηρη ή πατέ.Η ξηρη θελει προετοιμασια,δε πορεις να τη δωσεις οπως ειναι,αν κ ετσι θα προσπαθησουν να τη φανε,καλο ειναι να τη μαλακωσεις.Υπαρχουν....δεν ξερω κε γω πόσες συνταγεες με ξηρη,εχω δοκιμασει αρκετες,κατεληξα σε μια αρκετα οικονομικη πιστευω,αλλα εχω μια προταση,αμα θες να συνδυασεις καί το αυγο που λες...Αναλογως πόσα πουλια εχεις.Κατ αρχην,καθε μερα μπαινει αλλη αυγοτροφη στο δοχειο,ειτε εχεις ετοιμη φυλαγμενη στο ψυγειο ειτε φτιαχνεις καθε μερα αλλη.Μπορεις α κανει ετοιμη την αυγοτροφη κ την ημερα που θες αυγο,τριβεις  με τριφτη κ ενα βραστο αυγο μεσα στο κουπάκι ή.....κολπο...βραζεις δυο αυγα,που φτανουν για 100 περιπου γραμμαρια αυγοτροφης,τα βαζεις στο μουλτι κ ριχνεις μεσα ξηρη αυγοτροφη,αντι για φρυγανια,και τα χτυπας,να γινει αφρατο μειγμα,οχι λασπη,αφρατο.Η αυγοτροφη θα ροουφηξει υγρασια απ το αυγο κ θα μαλακσει,συνταγη δοκιμασμενη απο φιλο,την τρωνε.Εγω βεβαια κανω αλλη,αλλα αμα θες να τα συνδυασεις,δοκιμασε το.

Φιλικα

----------


## billakos

> Πηρες ξηρη ή πατέ.Η ξηρη θελει προετοιμασια,δε πορεις να τη δωσεις οπως ειναι,αν κ ετσι θα προσπαθησουν να τη φανε,καλο ειναι να τη μαλακωσεις.Υπαρχουν....δεν ξερω κε γω πόσες συνταγεες με ξηρη,εχω δοκιμασει αρκετες,κατεληξα σε μια αρκετα οικονομικη πιστευω,αλλα εχω μια προταση,αμα θες να συνδυασεις καί το αυγο που λες...Αναλογως πόσα πουλια εχεις.Κατ αρχην,καθε μερα μπαινει αλλη αυγοτροφη στο δοχειο,ειτε εχεις ετοιμη φυλαγμενη στο ψυγειο ειτε φτιαχνεις καθε μερα αλλη.Μπορεις α κανει ετοιμη την αυγοτροφη κ την ημερα που θες αυγο,τριβεις  με τριφτη κ ενα βραστο αυγο μεσα στο κουπάκι ή.....κολπο...βραζεις δυο αυγα,που φτανουν για 100 περιπου γραμμαρια αυγοτροφης,τα βαζεις στο μουλτι κ ριχνεις μεσα ξηρη αυγοτροφη,αντι για φρυγανια,και τα χτυπας,να γινει αφρατο μειγμα,οχι λασπη,αφρατο.Η αυγοτροφη θα ροουφηξει υγρασια απ το αυγο κ θα μαλακσει,συνταγη δοκιμασμενη απο φιλο,την τρωνε.Εγω βεβαια κανω αλλη,αλλα αμα θες να τα συνδυασεις,δοκιμασε το.
> 
> Φιλικα


Σε ευχαριστώ Παναγιώτη, πήρα μια ξηρή  αλλά εχω μόνο 2 καναρινάκια οπότε δεν μπορώ να την εφαρμόσω την συνταγή 
όπως  είπες στο μούλτι με το αυγό, γιατί η ποσότητα είναι πολύ μικρή. Την κρατώ όμως για το μέλλον που θα εχω περισσότερα.

----------


## jk21

αφου πηρες ετοιμη ,βαλε στο μουλτι 50γρ απο αυτην και ενα κροκο βραστο (το ασπραδι δεν πειραζει γιατι οι πρωτεινες στην ετοιμη δεν αλλοιωνονται .αυτα που αλλοιωνονται με το ανοιγμα της ,θα στα δωσει ο κροκος πχ βιτ α ) και αφρατεψε ετσι την ξηρη .δινει απο αυτην καθε μερα για 3 μερες .διατηρηση στο ψυγειο .καθε 3 μερες καινουργια .αν δεις οτι ειναι πολυ για 3 μερες τοτε την μοιραζεις σε σακκουλες τροφιμων σε δοση 3 ημερων και την κρατας στην καταψυξη.

----------


## billakos

> αφου πηρες ετοιμη ,βαλε στο μουλτι 50γρ απο αυτην και ενα κροκο βραστο (το ασπραδι δεν πειραζει γιατι οι πρωτεινες στην ετοιμη δεν αλλοιωνονται .αυτα που αλλοιωνονται με το ανοιγμα της ,θα στα δωσει ο κροκος πχ βιτ α ) και αφρατεψε ετσι την ξηρη .δινει απο αυτην καθε μερα για 3 μερες .διατηρηση στο ψυγειο .καθε 3 μερες καινουργια .αν δεις οτι ειναι πολυ για 3 μερες τοτε την μοιραζεις σε σακκουλες τροφιμων σε δοση 3 ημερων και την κρατας στην καταψυξη.


Ωραία την έκανα σήμερα και την έδωσα κιόλας. Με αυτή την διαδικασία που είπες Δημήτρη, εμπλουτήσαμε την αυγοτροφή του εμπορίου, και σε 2 μέρες θα δώσω
κανονικά βραστό αυγό ή δεν χρειάζεται?
Εννοείται οτι την δίνω αυτήν για 3 ώρες και μετά την πετάω οτι έμεινε, σωστά?

----------


## jk21

σιγουρα ειναι εμπλουτισμενη διατροφικα .σιγουρα εχεις βαλει μεσα κατι καλο .δεν αφαιρεσες ουτε την ζαχαρη που εχει μεσα της η ετοιμη (γιατι την εχει; ) ,ουτε εκανες ελεγχο των πρωτων υλων παρασκευης των bakery products ,ουτε εκανες ελεγχο τι ποιοτητα αυγων χρησιμοποιηθηκαν για την παρασκευη της .ομως με αυτο που εχεις επιλεξει πετυχες το καλυτερο .οχι δεν χρειαζεται επιπλεον αυγο,γιατι θα παχυνουνε . εχει οσο χρειαζεται αυτη τη στιγμη το μιγμα που εχεις φτιαξει .το μιγμα αυτη την εποχη μενει ανετα μιση μερα στην ταιστρα .σε πολυ περισσοτερη ζεστη καλυτερα οχι .παντως οχι μονο 3 ωρες .εκτος αν εννοεις τις 3 ημερες που διατηρειται στο ψυγειο .

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπερα. Αν μπορεις γραψε την συνταγη ... :winky:

----------


## billakos

Οχι κατάλαβα οτι μπορώ να την κρατήσω 3 μέρες στο ψυγείο και να την δίνω συνεχόμενα.
Αναφερόμουν για τις ώρες που θα μείνει μέσα στο κλουβί η τροφή. Αλλά σωστά τώρα μπορεί
να μείνει παραπάνω γιατί ο καιρός κρύωσε (σε μας τουλάχιστον).
Ηλία είναι απλή εμπλουτήσαμε την αυγοτροφή του εμπορίου με ενα κρόκο αυγού στο μούλτι
μέχρι να κάνω κάτι καλύτερο απο τις συνταγές για σπιτική αυγοτροφή.

----------


## billakos

Κάτι που παρέλειψα να αναφέρω, είναι οτι παρατηρώ οτι τρώνε πολύ αυγοτροφή ή λαχανικά ή οτιδήποτε άλλο
και πολύ λιγότερο το μείγμα σπόρων. Για να καταλάβετε 1 εβδομάδα το εχω πάνω (το μείγμα σπόρων) το φυσσάω
καθημερινά και δεν το έχω αλλάξει ακόμα. Δεν τρώνε.... Είναι κακό αυτό?

----------


## Gardelius

Βασιλη, εμενα το μικρο (μαριος)...ισα που φαινεται οτι "τρωει" σπορους!! Το εχει καταργησει, δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλο για να σου πω αλλα σιγουρα δεν μπορεις να τους "επιβαλλεις" ποσο και τι θα τρωνε!! :Icon Rolleyes:  
Υ.Γ. Ειναι τουλαχιστον ζωηρα τα δικα σου??

----------


## jk21

ποσο μιγμα βαζεις για ποσα πουλια; για ενα πουλι ενα ρηχο κουταλι του γλουκου ειναι οκ για μια μερα .μην βαζεις πολλους σπορους .πρεπει να ελεγχει τι τρωνε και ποσο

----------


## Gardelius

> ποσο μιγμα βαζεις για ποσα πουλια; για ενα πουλι ενα ρηχο κουταλι του γλουκου ειναι οκ για μια μερα .μην βαζεις πολλους σπορους .πρεπει να ελεγχει τι τρωνε και ποσο



Οταν λετε σπορους λεμε το αναμικτο?? :Confused0006:

----------


## 11panos04

Πώς γεμιζεις την ταιστρα καθε φορα....θα τη γεμιζεις κατα το ενα τριτο περιπου λιγοτερο.Σε 2 ημερες περιπου θα κατεβαινει,οποτε θα βλεπεις,αν χρειαζεται καινουρια.Το πουλακι τρωει,αλλα πιθανως οχι οσο πριν ή δεν το αντιλαμβανεσαι εσυ.Μην ανησυχεις.

Φιλικα

----------


## jk21

ναι εννοω το αναμικτο μιγμα σπορων .και αν δινεις και καποιους αλλους αναφερε και αυτους ; το ιδανικο ειναι να βαζεις καθε μερα νεους αντιστοιχωντας στο καθενα πουλι οσο σου ειπα .συνηθως λιγοι το κανουν .βαζε εστω για 2-3 μερες το πολυ .πανω κατω ειναι οσο σου λεει ο πανος .εξαρταται ποσα πουλια εχει στο καθε κλουβι

----------


## Gardelius

> Πώς γεμιζεις την ταιστρα καθε φορα....θα τη γεμιζεις κατα το ενα τριτο περιπου λιγοτερο.Σε 2 ημερες περιπου θα κατεβαινει,οποτε θα βλεπεις,αν χρειαζεται καινουρια.Το πουλακι τρωει,αλλα πιθανως οχι οσο πριν ή δεν το αντιλαμβανεσαι εσυ.Μην ανησυχεις.
> 
> Φιλικα





> ναι εννοω το αναμικτο μιγμα σπορων .και αν δινεις και καποιους αλλους αναφερε και αυτους ; το ιδανικο ειναι να βαζεις καθε μερα νεους αντιστοιχωντας στο καθενα πουλι οσο σου ειπα .συνηθως λιγοι το κανουν .βαζε εστω για 2-3 μερες το πολυ .πανω κατω ειναι οσο σου λεει ο πανος .εξαρταται ποσα πουλια εχει στο καθε κλουβι


Δηλαδη, ειναι πιο σωστο να γεμιζουμε την ταιστρα στο 1/3 λιγοτερο ? Για να ελεγχουμε ποσο τρωει...?

----------


## billakos

Λοιπόν, εχω ενα πουλί ανα κλουβί. Και αντιστιχούν για κάθε πουλί 2 ταίστρες. Τις γέμιζα μέχρι τώρα μέχρι την μέση.
Όταν δίνω και κάτι extra ορμάνε σε εκείνο περισσσότερο και το τρώνε ολο (τριμένο καρότο, πιπεριά, αυγοτροφή).
Δεν λεω οτι δεν τρώνε καθόλου σπόρους, απλά αν δεν έχουν να φάνε κάτι άλλο απο αυτά που ενέφερα, τότε τρώνε 
σπόρους. Οπότε μέσα σε 1 εβδομάδα, έχουν φάει την μισή ποσότητα που είχα βάλλει στην ταίστρα. (σε 2 ταίστρες 
όμως).
Αν αναναιώνω την τροφή καθημερινά, τότε θα κάνουν επιλογή στους σπόρους, και θα τρώνε μόνο οτι τους αρέσει.
Εγω απλά τους καθαρίζω, και τους αφήνω μέχρι να τους φάνε όλους.

----------


## jk21

οταν εχει πολυ κρυο ή θα λειψεις καιρο εννοειται θα εχεις υπερεπαρκεια .οταν εισαι εκει ,ειναι ενας απο τους καλυτερους τροπους να ελεγχεις οτι κατι δεν παει καλα .ποσο τρωνε και τι τρωνε ... αν δεν το προσεχουμε περα απο θεμα προβλεψης μιας ασθενειας ,αν τα πουλια ειναι λαιμαργα ,γρηγορα θα τα δουμε με λιπακι στην κοιλια .ειδικα σε κλουβες που δεν ειναι μεγαλες

----------


## billakos

> οταν εχει πολυ κρυο ή θα λειψεις καιρο εννοειται θα εχεις υπερεπαρκεια .οταν εισαι εκει ,ειναι ενας απο τους καλυτερους τροπους να ελεγχεις οτι κατι δεν παει καλα .ποσο τρωνε και τι τρωνε ... αν δεν το προσεχουμε περα απο θεμα προβλεψης μιας ασθενειας ,αν τα πουλια ειναι λαιμαργα ,γρηγορα θα τα δουμε με λιπακι στην κοιλια .ειδικα σε κλουβες που δεν ειναι μεγαλες


Δεν μου απάντησες όμως Δημήτρη, με οσα ανέφερα, η ποσότητα που τρώνε σπόρους είναι καλή?

----------


## 11panos04

Το θεμα του λιπους θα μπορουσαμε καλυτερα να το αναπτυξουμε,μιας κ απο διασταυρωσεις που ειχα,δεν το παιρνουν ευκολα ολες οι ρατσες,ακομα κ αν φαινονται μεγαλοσωμα ή σε μικρο χωρο.

Φιλικα

----------


## Gardelius

Βασιλη, επιλογη σπορων, οπως λες κανουν ετσι και αλλιως. Ειναι το ιδιο και με τους ανθρωπους, οταν δεν σου αρεσει κατι τρως κατι αλλο...οποτε "τους διαλεγουν" και στο πατο και εγω βρισκω ποσοτητες που δεν εχουν καταναλωσει..Παντως, να με διορθωσει και ο φιλος Δημητρης, αν εισαι εκτος ειναι λογικο να "φουλαρεις"...ομως αν εισαι εντος...σου φαινεται λιογικο αυτο που ειπα...το οτι "πετανε τροφη"??? Ειναι γιατι δεν τους αρεσει ή μηπως ειναι πολυ γεματη η ταιστρα ?? ::

----------


## jk21

για να σου πω αν ειναι οκ η ποσοτητα πρεπει να μου δειξεις ταιστρα και αν γινεται (αν και μπορω να τα βρω αυτα .τα εχεις πει ) ξανα συγκεντρωτικα .τοσα πουλια σε τοση ποσοτητα απο τις ταιστρες σε τοσες μερες


τα πουλια συνηθως διαλεγουν λιπαρους σπορους και βρωμη με ιδιαιτερη προτιμηση στο νιζερ και εξαιρεση (στους λιπαρους ) στον σπορο rape seed 




πολλα απο τα πουλια τον πετανε εξω απο την ταιστρα και  δεν ξερω αν ειναι τυχαιο ή αν εχουν αναπτυξει μεγαλυτερη εξυπναδα απο εμας που συνεχιζουμε να το αγοραζουμε ....

----------


## billakos

Θα ανεβάσω αύριο φώτο με τις ταίστρες ώστε να δείτε και ποσότητα, αλλά και τι απομένει στην ταίστρα.

----------


## Gardelius

> για να σου πω αν ειναι οκ η ποσοτητα πρεπει να μου δειξεις ταιστρα και αν γινεται (αν και μπορω να τα βρω αυτα .τα εχεις πει ) ξανα συγκεντρωτικα .τοσα πουλια σε τοση ποσοτητα απο τις ταιστρες σε τοσες μερες
> 
> 
> τα πουλια συνηθως διαλεγουν λιπαρους σπορους και βρωμη με ιδιαιτερη προτιμηση στο νιζερ και εξαιρεση (στους λιπαρους ) στον σπορο rape seed 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> πολλα απο τα πουλια τον πετανε εξω απο την ταιστρα και  δεν ξερω αν ειναι τυχαιο ή αν εχουν αναπτυξει μεγαλυτερη εξυπναδα απο εμας που συνεχιζουμε να το αγοραζουμε ....



Το συγκεκριμενο της φωτοραφιας, επειδη το εχω δοκιμασει...ειναι ...απαισιο!!!! φρικτο θα ελεγα και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ολα τα πουλακια...ειναι παρα πολυ εξυπνα ωστε να μην το τρωνε και να το πετανε.Στη δικη μου τροφη πλεον, αυτο δεν υπαρχει καθολου,...οποτε ... :winky:  εχω ακουσει παντως οτι το "εβαζαν οι εμποροι για να κερδιζουν βαρος στη τροφη τη χυμα"!!!! Αν αληθευει....απλα...ε λ ε ο ς ! ! ! :Thumbdown:

----------


## billakos

Αυτή είναι η φωτο, με οτι έχει μέσα η ταίστρα. Την είχα γεμίσει μέχρι την μέση και μέσα σε 1 εβδομάδα
έφαγε οτι βλέπετε. Δυο τέτοιες ταίστρες για κάθε ενα πουλί.


Και εδω οτι έχει αφήσει απο την επιλογή σπόρων που έκανε.

----------


## jk21

ειναι ξεκαθαρο οτι δεν τρωει τον καναρινοσπορο εντελως ... παροτι φαινεται καθαρος σπορος εμφανισιακα .οχι κακης ποιοτητας.δεν βλεπω σκονη.

τρωει και τα αλλα καλουδια και χορταινει .... δοκιμασε ενα πρωι (εχει σημασια να συμβει απο πρωι πρωι ) να εχεις μονο καναρινοσπορο και τιποτα αλλο απο σπορους .ουτε χορταρικο ουτε αυγοτροφη .τιποτα .για να δεις ποσο θα φαει ,θα εχει συνολο για ενα πουλι μονο 1 κουταλι του γλυκου καναρινοσπορο ή τελος παντων αυτο που μενει και φαινεται στην εικονα .να μην εχει νιζερ καθολου .να το βγαλεις αν υπαρχει .να μεινει ετσι 4 -5 ωρες .αν δεν φαει και παλι ,θα του αγορασεις βρωμη να δεις αν τρωει εστω εκεινη απο αμυλουψο .εχει πολυ καλα αμινοξεα αλλα χρειαζεται και ο καναρινοσπορος για την τρυπτοφανη που εχει .σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν πρεπει να μεινει σε λιπαρους μονο σπορους γιατι θα εχει προβλημα σε λιπος και λειτουργια συκωτιου μεσοπροθεσμα .αν δεν πετυχει τιποτα θα πρεπει να τρωει εστω αυγοψωμο το οποιο τουλαχιστον το μισο αλευρι του θα πρεπει να ειναι βρωμης

----------


## billakos

Δημήτρη καλημέρα.
Καναρινόσπορος είναι το κεχρί?
Η ποιότητα των σπόρων ναι είναι καλή. (Αν θυμάσαι είναι manitoba με προσθήκη extra περίλλας και βρώμης).
Όπως είδες και στις φώτο, την τρώνε την βρώμη χωρίς πρόβλημα καθώς και ολους τους υπόλοιπους σπόρους.
Εχω δοκιμάσει αυτό που λες. Αν δεν βάλω τίποτα άλλο παρά μονάχα τους σπόρους που έχουν μείνει μεσα στην 
ταίστρα θα αρχίσει να τρώει. Απλά δεν θα φάει πολύ. Και μόλις (επειδή τα λυπάμαι) τους βάλω αυγοτροφή ή κάτι
άλλο ορμάνε κατ ευθείαν.
Αρα να πάρω extra βρώμη λες και την βάζω ξεχωριστά?

----------


## jk21

ναι να βαζεις και επιπλεον βρωμη αλλα να μειωσεις την αυγοτροφη .ειδικα αν ειναι η ετοιμη (δεν θυμαμαι αν κανεις δικια σου )

----------


## billakos

> ναι να βαζεις και επιπλεον βρωμη αλλα να μειωσεις την αυγοτροφη .ειδικα αν ειναι η ετοιμη (δεν θυμαμαι αν κανεις δικια σου )


Ναι, η έτοιμη είναι (απλά ενησχημένη με κρόκο). Θα φροντίσω να βρω σπόρους βρώμης.

----------


## jk21

αντε καλα ... χθες προχθες τα λεγαμε για την αυγοτροφη ...γερασα ...


προφανως αυτη η  τακτικη επιλογης σπορων θα υπαρχει απο καιρο .εχει γινει μετα την αλλαγη μιγματος μηπως; 

κανε ενα ελεγχο στην κοιλια των πουλιων να δεις για λιπος .αυτο το κιτρινο που θα δεις πχ στην παρακατω εικονα κατω απο το δερμα στην κοιλια ,ειναι λιπος

dsc00962c.jpg

----------


## 11panos04

Το μειγμα,αν ειναι αυτο που βλεπω κ δεν εχει φαει περισσοτερους λιπαρους σπορους,ειναι λιτο,κι ιδιως αυτην την περιοδο που ακομη καποια εχουν πτερορροια,χρειαζονται ελαιουχους σπορους.Σωστα εχεις το βασικο σπορο,το κεχρι,αλλα εμπλουτισε το με δυο ελαιουχους σπορους.Εγω βαζω περιλλα καφε και νιζερ,κι επειδη το βρηκα σε μαγαζι ευκαιριακα τελειως,λιγο λιναρι.Στο κιλο κεχρι,ενα ποτηρακι πλαστικο απ τους σπορους.Μπορεις πχ να παρεις ενα κιλο απο τους ελαιουχους σπορους κ να αγοραζεις ξεχωριστα καθαρορ αασπουρι κ να ριχνεις εκει μεσα απ αυτους,θα δεις οτι ετσι ερχεται και πιο οικοονμικα η τροφη.Εδωσα 5,5ε για ενα κιλο περιλλα κ την αγορασα κανα μηνα πριν το καλοκαιρι κι ακομη εχω μισο κιλο+.Αργοτερα αμα θες τα λιγοστευεις,αλλα τωρα,παραλληλα με την αυγοτροφη,τα χρειαζονται.Αφου τρωνε ολα αυτα τα δικα μας,κι απο λιπος τιποτα,αλλα αυτο οπως ειπα κ αλλου,ειναι κ θεμα ρατσας.

Φιλικα

----------


## billakos

> αντε καλα ... χθες προχθες τα λεγαμε για την αυγοτροφη ...γερασα ...
> 
> 
> προφανως αυτη η  τακτικη επιλογης σπορων θα υπαρχει απο καιρο .εχει γινει μετα την αλλαγη μιγματος μηπως; 
> 
> κανε ενα ελεγχο στην κοιλια των πουλιων να δεις για λιπος .αυτο το κιτρινο που θα δεις πχ στην παρακατω εικονα κατω απο το δερμα στην κοιλια ,ειναι λιπος
> 
> dsc00962c.jpg


Πω πω, βασικά "τα πεξα" με την φωτο.
Αυτήν την φώτο πρέπει να την έχουμε όλοι κατα νου, ώστε να ξέρουμε τι δίνουμε στα πουλιά μας.
Θέλω να πιστεύω πως δεν θα αντικρίσω κάτι τέτιο στο έλεγχο που θα κάνω.
Ναι υπάρχει αλλαγή στο μείγμα σπόρων. Απο την χύμα με μπισκότο και ολα τα ζαχαρούχα βιταμινοειδή σε σκόνη,
πήγαμε στην επώνυμη και καλή τροφή. Μπορεί να είναι και απο αυτό δηλαδή.

----------


## billakos

> Το μειγμα,αν ειναι αυτο που βλεπω κ δεν εχει φαει περισσοτερους λιπαρους σπορους,ειναι λιτο,κι ιδιως αυτην την περιοδο που ακομη καποια εχουν πτερορροια,χρειαζονται ελαιουχους σπορους.Σωστα εχεις το βασικο σπορο,το κεχρι,αλλα εμπλουτισε το με δυο ελαιουχους σπορους.Εγω βαζω περιλλα καφε και νιζερ,κι επειδη το βρηκα σε μαγαζι ευκαιριακα τελειως,λιγο λιναρι.Στο κιλο κεχρι,ενα ποτηρακι πλαστικο απ τους σπορους.Μπορεις πχ να παρεις ενα κιλο απο τους ελαιουχους σπορους κ να αγοραζεις ξεχωριστα καθαρορ αασπουρι κ να ριχνεις εκει μεσα απ αυτους,θα δεις οτι ετσι ερχεται και πιο οικοονμικα η τροφη.Εδωσα 5,5ε για ενα κιλο περιλλα κ την αγορασα κανα μηνα πριν το καλοκαιρι κι ακομη εχω μισο κιλο+.Αργοτερα αμα θες τα λιγοστευεις,αλλα τωρα,παραλληλα με την αυγοτροφη,τα χρειαζονται.Αφου τρωνε ολα αυτα τα δικα μας,κι απο λιπος τιποτα,αλλα αυτο οπως ειπα κ αλλου,ειναι κ θεμα ρατσας.
> 
> Φιλικα


Παναγιώτη οχι είναι καλή τροφή (κεχρι, νίζερ, περίλλα, βρώμη, καναβούρι, λινάρι) Φούλ ενησχημένη. 
Αυτό που είδες στην φώτο είναι οτι απέμεινε απο τους σπόρους.
Λίγο καμελίνα θέλω να πάρω ακόμα για να είμαι οκ.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Ναι υπάρχει αλλαγή στο μείγμα σπόρων. Απο την χύμα με μπισκότο και ολα τα ζαχαρούχα βιταμινοειδή σε σκόνη,
> πήγαμε στην επώνυμη και καλή τροφή. Μπορεί να είναι και απο αυτό δηλαδή.



Στο προηγούμενο μείγμα που τάιζες έτρωγαν το κεχρί;

----------


## 11panos04

Α,οκ τοτε βασιλη,νομιζα ηταν η αρχικη.Ε τοτε ειναι πληρης,εγω ουτε καμελινα δε θ αγοραζα,που φανταζομαι κ τιμη της...Οτταν υπαρχουν πολλα σπορια στην τροφη,λογικο ειναι τα πλια να εχουν προτιμησεις,ενω οταν τα περιορισεις,τοτε βλεπεις πώς το τρωνε καί το ασπουρι κι ο τι θες...Οχι να τα βγαλεις ολα,να τα περιορισεις.Σε συνδυασμο με την αυγοτροφη δεν εχουν ελλειψεις,εισαι οκ.Κανενα φρουτακι,καμμια πολυβιταμινη για τυχον ελλειψεις κι αν,κι ειναι κομπλε.

Φιλικα

----------


## billakos

> Στο προηγούμενο μείγμα που τάιζες έτρωγαν το κεχρί;


Δεν είχα παρατηρήσει Νίκο, οτι την άφηναν. Οπότε απαντώ θετικά.
 Παναγιώτη την καμελίνα την θέλω για αργότερα για τον Χειμώνα, και ναι είναι τσουχτερή η τιμή της για τις μέρες που (μας...) ζούμε! :Anim 55:

----------


## jk21

το πουλι ειχε συνηθισει πριν να τρωει μπισκοτο .μου φαινεται απιθανο αλλα υπαρχει και περιπτωση αν σε κεινη την τροφη ετρωγε τον καναρινοσπορο (κεχρι ) να ηταν καλυτερης ποιοτητας απο τον manitoba .δεν το αποκλειω .ΚΑΜΜΙΑ εταιρια δεν εμπιστευομαι ,ουτε αυτην που αγοραζω !

το μιγμα που δινει τωρα ειναι πιστευω σε συσταση οτι καλυτερο .αν ηταν νοτιοτερα ισως το 70% αμυλουχων να επρεπε να γινει 75%

*Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια**61,66 % ΚΕΧΡΙ
10,83 % ΝΙΖΕΡ
8,33 % ΠΕΡΙΛΛΑ
8,33 % ΒΡΩΜΗ
10,83 % ΚΑΝΝΑΒΟΥΡΙ + ΛΙΝΑΡΙ ( πανω κατω 5,5% το καθενα )





*

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Δημήτρη μου κάνει εντύπωση, πεινασμένο κανάρι να αρνείται το κεχρί,και ίσως είναι ενδιαφέρων η προέλευση της ετικέτας του για να δούμε αλλά στοιχεία πχ Γ.Μ.

----------


## jk21

δεν νομιζω να εχει συσκευασια ο ΒΑΣΙΛΗς για να το δει αλλα αν η προελευση των σπορων manitoba ειναι και απο την κοιλαδα manitoba του καναδα .... καθολου απιθανο .παντως πριν λιγους μηνες που ψαχναμε με εταιρο καππαδοκη την προελευση των σπορων manitoba (ειναι μαρκα οχι εταιρια ... ) ειδαμε οτι προερχονται απο ιταλικη εταιρια .τωρα αν ειναι ιταλικοι σποροι ή εισαγωμενοι εκ καναδα δεν το ξερω .

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Στο ποστ 33 το κεχρί είναι κοντόχοντρο και επεξεργασμένο (γυαλιστερό), άρα εξελιγμένη ποικιλία,και τέτοιες έχει ο Καναδάς και το Mprismpein της Αυστραλίας,τα Μεσογειακά είναι μακρόστενα (εξου και ο κέχρος ο μακρύς).

----------


## οδυσσέας

Βασιλη για να φαει το καναρινι σου το κεχρι πρεπει να αφησεις αλλη μια μερα τις ταϊστρες στο κλουβι χωρις να βαλεις αυγοτροφη η οτιδηποτε φαγωσιμο.

τωρα αν το κεχρι δεν ειναι καλο αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα.

----------


## jk21

αυτη ειναι μια προηγμενη ποικιλια του καναδα .δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν εχει το προτερημα που αναφερει εχει επιτευχθει με γενετικη τροποποιηση ή οχι 

http://pubs.aic.ca/doi/pdf/10.4141/P00-047

----------


## billakos

Την συσκευασία την εχω. Μπορώ να την φωτογραφίσω αν θέλετε.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> αυτη ειναι μια προηγμενη ποικιλια του καναδα .δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν εχει το προτερημα που αναφερει εχει επιτευχθει με γενετικη τροποποιηση ή οχι 
> 
> http://pubs.aic.ca/doi/pdf/10.4141/P00-047



Δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτό Δημήτρη, είναι μια έρευνα χρηματοδοτούμενη από το ινστιτούτο φυτο'υγείας  σπόρων της πολιτείας Μανιτοβα παρακαλώ,
και αφορά μελέτη από 3 διαφορετικά ειδή χωμάτων καλλιέργειας,για το περιορισμό της ξένης ύλης (άγανο) που λέμε εμείς εδώ,που περιεχέι το κεχρί.
Η φαγούρα που προκαλεί αυτό στο δέρμα,(και ενοχοποιείτε κατά την γνώμη μου για ορισμένα προβλήματα στα μάτια των πουλιών) είναι πιθανόν να προκαλέσει αιτία καρκινογενέσεων , αυτός ήταν και ο στόχος της έρευνας.
Με αποτέλεσμα τελικά κάποια ποιότητα χώματος καλλιέργειας να παράγει κεχρί με μειωμένα ποσοστά σε άγανο.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Την συσκευασία την εχω. Μπορώ να την φωτογραφίσω αν θέλετε.



Αν δεν σας κάνει κόπο θα ήταν χρήσιμο.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω πως προηλθε αλλα εχει αναγνωρισθει σαν νεα ποικιλια Νικο

----------


## billakos

κ Νίκο, σε μένα ο πληθυντικός δεν χρειάζεται...
Τώρα μόλις είδα το προφίλ σας και σας παρακαλώ να με συγχωρέσετε για τον μέχρι τώρα ενικό μου.
Ιδού οι φώτο της περίφημης manitoba.


Κάπου στο πλαι έχει ημερομηνία παρασκευής τον Δεκέμβριο του 2009!!!  Λήγει τον φεβρουάριο του 2013

----------


## jk21

4 χρονια μεταααααα; αν ειναι δυνατον ... μπορεις να μας δειξεις τις δυο περιοχες που λεει ημερομηνια  παρασκευης και κυριως εκει που λεει ημερομηνια ληξης; ειναι τυπωμενο ή υπαρχει επιπροσθετο κολλημενο χαρτι;

----------


## billakos

Κάτσε να δω Δημήτρη.....

----------


## billakos

Η ημερομ. παρασκευής είναι τυπομένη πάνω στο τσουβαλάκι.
Η ημερομ. λήξεως είναι τυπομένη στο αυτοκόλλητο, που ανέβασα ποιό πάνω που δίνει και τα στοχεία.

----------


## jk21

και τα δυο δειχνουν να ειναι τοποθετημενα απο την παρασκευαστρια εταιρια .το κειμενο ειναι ξεκαθαρα στα ιταλικα και αγγλικα ενω υπαρχει και barcode που δεν νομιζω να μπορει να βαλει κατοπιν εορτης ο αντιπροσωπος .τωρα αν κατω απο το αυτοκολλητο υπαρχει αλλη ημερομηνια δεν μπορω να ξερω .ξερω ομως οτι σποροι να ληγουν σε 4 χρονια μου φαινεται τεραστιο διαστημα .... ο Νικος (Δημητριαδης ) ισως ξερει περισσοτερα για αυτα τα χρονικα περιθωρια

----------


## billakos

Οχι ενα είναι το αυτοκόλλητο, μπόρεσα να το ξεκολλήσω και να δω απο κάτω.
Νομίζω πως πέφτουν τα κάστρα και για τις επώνυμες τροφές!

----------


## jk21

τι εννοεις ; ειδες κατω απο το αυτοκολλητο αλλη ημερομηνια;

----------


## billakos

> τι εννοεις ; ειδες κατω απο το αυτοκολλητο αλλη ημερομηνια;


 oχι δεν είπα αυτό. εννοώ οτι πάνω απο την χάρτινη σακούλα της συσκευασίας, είναι κολλημένο 
μόνο ενα αυτοκόλλητο, αυτό που είδαμε με τις πληροφορίες. το ανασήκωσα λίγο στην άκρη, και
απο κάτω δεν υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο που σκεπάστηκε, ούτε γράφει κάτι, απο κάτω.

----------


## jk21

οποτε η εταιρια δηλωνει οτι οι σποροι εχουν ημερομηνια ληξης 4 χρονια μετα την παραγωγη τους ...

----------


## billakos

> οποτε η εταιρια δηλωνει οτι οι σποροι εχουν ημερομηνια ληξης 4 χρονια μετα την παραγωγη τους ...


Ακριβώς! Και φαντάζομαι πως είναι μια καλή εταιρεία. Φαντάσου τι γίνεται με τις άλλες τις οχι και τόσο "καλές," ή και με τις χύμα...

----------


## jk21

εγω ξερω να κρινω και να κατακρινω εγκυρα ! αν και τα 4 χρονια μου φαινονται παρα πολλα ,περιμενω τον Νικο (δημητριαδη ) που ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ξερει τον νομο .καμμια φορα υπαρχουν και παραλογοι νομοι ,αλλα νομοι ...

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> δεν ξερω πως προηλθε αλλα εχει αναγνωρισθει σαν νεα ποικιλια Νικο



Σωστά με μειωμένο άγανο σε σχέσει με τις υπόλοιπες.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Βασίλη (billakos) καλημέρα,
το προφίλ μου ξεγέλασε και εσένα,
ούτε και σε εμένα χρειάζεται ο πληθυντικός και συγνώμες αλλά σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ninos

την συγκεκριμένη τροφή, με την ίδια ημερομηνία λήξης την έχω και εγώ. δεν την έχω ανοίξει ακόμα, αλλά στα προηγούμενα 2 τσουβαλάκια τρώνε μια χαρά το κεχρί.  μόλις πάω σπίτι θα δω και εγώ την ημερομηνία παραγωγής. αξίζει βασίλη να τους βάλεις για μέρα την χύμα τροφή που έδινες παλιά, διότι εάν τρώνε το χύμα και δεν τρώνε της manitoba, τότε σίγουρα κάτι παίζει.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> εγω ξερω να κρινω και να κατακρινω εγκυρα ! αν και τα 4 χρονια μου φαινονται παρα πολλα ,περιμενω τον Νικο (δημητριαδη ) που ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ξερει τον νομο .καμμια φορα υπαρχουν και παραλογοι νομοι ,αλλα νομοι ...



Το σακί είναι επώνυμο και εκτυπωμένο σε όφσετ, και μια φορά ραμμένο, χωρίς να αναφέρει τι ακριβώς περιεχέι, τουλάχιστον από ότι φαίνεται.
Η ετικέτα είναι εκτυπωμένη σε Η/Υ , πάνω αριστερά έχει κωδικό προϊόντος,και προορισμό , που αυτό εμένα μου λέει ότι τοποθετείται εκ των υστέρων για τις ανάγκες της ποικιλίας, από την συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία, η πολλές φορές από τους αντιπροσώπους της , αλλά πάντα με την έγκριση της μαμάς εταιρείας.

Το τι κάνει ο κάθε αντιπρόσωπος η είναι συμβόλαιο υπογεγραμμένο με την εταιρεία,η στηρίζετε στην βάση εμπιστοσύνης και συνεργασίας μεταξύ των δυο.
Οι πληροφορίες που δίνει η ετικέτα είναι το τι περιεχέι από σπόρους το σακί, και γιατί προτείνετε αυτό το μείγμα σπόρων, και από όσο γνωρίζω δεν υποχρεούται έτσι σε ημερομηνία λήξεως.
Αν υποχρεούταν να αναφέρει χημική ανάλυση και θρεπτική αξία των σπόρων, τότε θα έγραφε έως πότε θα ισχύουν αυτά,και για να το γράψει ,θα το έβαζε σε συσκευασία προστασίας και ελέγχου του χρόνου που αναφέρει, και όχι σε ραμμένο σακί.

Βέβαια πάντα είναι ένα ισχυρό αβαντάζ να κάνεις πράγματα έστω και χωρίς να υποχρεουσαι (δεν αρκεί να θεωρείσαι άριστος, πρέπει και να το αποδεικνύεις).

----------


## jk21

Νικο τα μιγματα που κυκλοφορουν στην αγορα ,συνηθως ποσων ετων ειναι στην πραγματικοτητα και ποσο κατα τη γνωμη σου ειναι φρεσκα μετα την συλλογη τους;

----------


## lianna

Κάθε φορά που μπαίνω στο site για να ενημερωθώ διαπιστώνω πόσα λίγα γνωρίζω για την καλή υγεία των καναρινιών μου. Γι' αυτό κάντε λίγη υπομονή μαζί μου, θα μάθω κι εγώ.
Αυτές οι αναλογίες που αναφέρετε για την τροφή τους τη βρίσκουμε σε έτοιμες συσκευασίες ή πάω σε ένα pet shop και με την συνταγή στο χερί τους λέω "θέλω αυτά".;

*61,66 % ΚΕΧΡΙ
10,83 % ΝΙΖΕΡ
8,33 % ΠΕΡΙΛΛΑ
8,33 % ΒΡΩΜΗ
**10,83 % ΚΑΝΝΑΒΟΥΡΙ + ΛΙΝΑΡΙ ( πανω κατω 5,5% το καθενα )

*

----------


## jk21

τις φτιαχνεις εσυ (αν βρεις μεμονωμενους σπορους αλλιως παιρνει καποιο κοντινο μιγμα και με καποιους προσθηκη κανεις κατι κοντινο σε αυτο ) μεχρι να αποφασισουν να τις φτιαχνουν οσοι τα πουλανε .αλλα για σενα που εισαι αθηνα καλυτερο ειναι το

65 κεχρι
10 βρωμη
10  περιλλα
5 νιζερ
5 κανναβουρι
5  λιναρι

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Νικο τα μιγματα που κυκλοφορουν στην αγορα ,συνηθως ποσων ετων ειναι στην πραγματικοτητα και ποσο κατα τη γνωμη σου ειναι φρεσκα μετα την συλλογη τους;



Πολύ έξυπνη και άλλο τόσο πολύπλοκη η ερώτηση σου Δημήτρη.Θα προσπαθήσω όσο πιο απλά γίνετε .

Οι σπόροι γενικά και επειδή πολλοί από αυτούς αν όχι όλοι ανήκουν στην τροφική αλυσίδα των ανθρώπων οι τιμές τους καθορίζονται χρηματιστηριακά,(προσφορά και ζήτηση), όταν υπάρχει μεγάλη προσφορά,οι τιμές πέφτουν, όταν υπάρχει μεγάλη ζήτηση οι τιμές ανεβαίνουν,και αυτό είναι προβλέψιμο αν παρατηρεί κανείς τον καιρό κατά την διάρκεια της καλλιέργειας στα Κράτη που εμπλέκονται για τον εκάστοτε σπόρο.
Οι χώρες που παράγουν ανάλογα με την τεχνογνωσία που διαθέτουν, και ένα σωρό άλλους παράγοντες, αλλά πάντα ανάλογα με τις επιθυμίες του καιρού και της φύσης άλλοτε έχουν μεγάλη παραγωγή (φτηνή τιμή) και άλλοτε όχι (ακριβή τιμή)
στην μέση βρίσκονται οι επενδυτές, οι οποίοι παίζουν ένα κάρο παιχνίδια με τις τιμές , πχ υπομονή, πλασματικό ενδιαφέρων, σπέκουλα κλπ.

Οι κυρίαρχες χώρες μεγάλων παραγωγών πχ Καναδάς για το κεχρί , όταν έχουν ανομβρία και μειωμένη παραγωγή που δεν καλύπτει την παγκόσμια αγορά, ανεβάζουν την τιμή γιατί τα έξοδα παραμένουν τα ιδία,
δίνοντας πολλές φορές την δυνατότητα σε άλλες χώρες να πουλήσουν σε καλή τιμή , σπόρους παλαιότερης συγκομιδής,και πολλές φορές επενδύουν σε υπομονή για τον στόχο αυτό.
Οι μεγάλοι επενδυτές (εργοστάσια φίρμες κλπ) προτιμούν να κλείνουν συμφωνίες με μεγάλους παραγωγούς,για να διασφαλίσουν επάρκεια και σταθερή όσο γίνετε τιμή κλπ
Έτσι και κατά προτεραιότητα διασφαλίζουν κάτι που τους ενδιαφέρει πρωτίστως,και κάνουν ότι δεν βλέπουν αυτά που τους επιβάλλουν εμμέσως τα διεθνή συμφέροντα-νομοθεσίες ανά κράτος ,και η καθιέρωση της κυριαρχίας με κάθε τρόπο για τον σπόρο αυτό.
Εννοώ γενετικές μεταλλάξεις για μεγαλύτερη παραγωγή, ανθεκτικότητα στην ξηρασία τα παράσιτα κλπ.

Αυτές που προσπαθούν να γίνουν κυρίαρχες προσπαθούν με τον ίδιο περίπου τρόπο και μέσα , αλλά δεν τα καταφέρνουν προς το παρόν.
Υπάρχουν και αυτές που δεν θα γίνουν ούτε θα προσπαθήσουν ποτέ να γίνουν κυρίαρχες γιατί απλά δεν τις ευνοεί το κλίμα,και δεν επενδύουν σε αυτό το στόχο,
αυτές σπέρνουν φέτος 1000 στρέμματα λόγου χάριν ο κάθε αγρότης που καλλιεργεί κεχρί ,τον επόμενο χρόνο σπέρνει στο διπλανό χωράφι, γιατί δεν έχει χρήματα να λιπάνει ούτε να ραντίσει (εκτός των αναγκαίων και με μέτρο για οικονομία)και εφαρμόζει την αγρανάπαυση υποχρεωτικά για 1 -2-3 χρόνια.
Ευτυχώς τέτοιοι υπάρχουν αρκετοί ακόμη, που παράγουν έτσι ,και επιβιώνουν γιατί υποστηρίζονται από μικρά συμφέροντα.
Ένα παράδειγμα είναι το νιζερ, χώρα προέλευσης Νιγηρία, κυρίαρχη χώρα παραγωγής Ινδία,
αν αγοράσεις νιζερ από Ευρώπη που έχει αγοραστεί από Αμερική και προέρχεται από Ινδίες μέσω οργανωμένου η μη πωλητή Ινδού,στο ταξίδι που θα κάνει θα υποστεί όλες τις νομοθεσίες καλές η συμφεροντολογικές μέχρι να το βάλεις να βγάλει φύτρο,και φύτρο δεν θα βγάλει ποτέ  .
Αν αγοράσεις νιζερ από Ινδίες η Νίγηρα απευθείας από μη οργανωμένο πωλητή ,θα βγάλει φύτρο .
Είναι συνδυασμός πολλών παραγόντων το να μπορείς να τους διακρίνεις , και πρέπει να έχεις τριφτεί πολλά χρόνια με αυτό για να μπορείς να το κάνεις.
Ένας άλλος τρόπος είναι η χημική ανάλυση εκ του ασφαλούς, μόνων που εδώ θα αδειάζεις την τσέπη σου πρώτα ,και μετά θα δεις αν διάλεξες σωστά ,και ποσό τοις%
Τώρα για τις αναλύσεις σαν συνοδευτικά εμπορευμάτων,θα σου πω μόνων ότι ανήκουν στο εμπορικό δίκαιο.


Για τα μίγματα ισχύει ότι για τους σπόρους,συν ορισμένα αλλά ,τα οποία δεν θέλω να εκφράσω γνώμη.

----------


## jk21

δεν υπαρχει δηλαδη καποιος ευρωπαικος νομος που να θεωρει οτι ενα μιγμα εχει ημερομηνια ληξης τοσα ετη μετα την παραγωγη του;

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> δεν υπαρχει δηλαδη καποιος ευρωπαικος νομος που να θεωρει οτι ενα μιγμα εχει ημερομηνια ληξης τοσα ετη μετα την παραγωγη του;


Να λήξουν ποια η υγρασία,που σκοπίμως αφαιρείται,η διατροφική αξία που δεν σε υποχρεώνει να αναφέρεις γιατί αν σε υποχρεώσει θα θίξει αλλά πράγματα,και στο κάτω κάτω αν αφυδατωθούν θα είναι ξηροί σπόροι,και αν μαμουνιασουν επικίνδυνα και τι έγινε, άνθρωποι 
θα τους καταναλώσουν όχι πουλιά που δεν είναι στη τροφική αλυσίδα,ας φροντίσουν οι ίδιοι,η ας πρόσεχαν.
( Εγώ στραβώνω και πουλώ , εσύ άνοιξε τα μάτια σου και μην πάρεις).

----------


## billakos

Eπειδή το πρόβλημα συνεχίζεται, και αφήνουν το κεχρί, σήμερα σε μια απο τις δυο ταίστρες του κλουβιού, έβαλα τροφή χύμα που έδινα παλιά.
δεν μπορώ να αφήσω τα πουλιά περισσότερες μέρες σ αυτή την κατάσταση. για να δούμε τι θα γίνει τώρα, θα φάνε το κεχρί?...

----------


## billakos

Φαίνεται οτι την χύμα τροφή την εκτιμούν περισσότερο. Τρώνε ομοιόμορφα τους σπόρους χωρίς να αφήνουν το κεχρί στην ταίστρα.
Τι να πω? Μάλλον κάτι παίζει με το εν λόγω επώνυμο κεχρί της manitoba.
Eπειδή δεν είμαι σε θέση να πετάξω ολο το μείγμα που αγόρασα + το curier σκέφτομαι να βάλω σε μια θήκη την manotoba και να τρώνε
τους σπόρους που επιθυμούν αφήνοντας το κεχρί, και στην άλλη να βάλλω την χύμα, μέχρι να βρω σκέτο κεχρι.
Τι λέτε?

----------


## jk21

να ριξεις πρωτα λιγο κεχρι μανιτομπα σε νερο να δεις ποσο ευκολα θα παει στον πατο ή θα επιπλεει

----------


## billakos

Οι περισσότεροι σπόροι, πήγαν στον πάτο. Ελάχιστοι επέπλεαν. Όταν κούνησα λίγο το νερό, βυθίστηκαν και αυτοί.

----------

